# Gothic 2: Beten vor den Innos-Statuen -&gt; mehr Lebensernergie !!



## MRiehm (10. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

wenn man vor den Innos-Statuen beten und Gold spendet erhält man hin und wieder dauerhafte Lebensernergiepunkte.

Ich weiß, das es bei 50 Goldstücken 2 Punkte gibt, bei 100 Gold gibt es 4 Punkte.

Nun bekommt man diese Lebenspunkte beim Beten nur hin und wieder !!

Weiß jemand die Logik die dahinter steckt ?? 
z.B. das man immer an verschiedenen Statuen beten muss oder das evtl. immer ein Tag zwischen den Gebeten liegen muss.

Hat das schon mal jemand herausgefunden ??

Viele Grüße und schönen Gothic-Abend - Michael


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. Januar 2005)

Ja, das ganze funktioniert nur einmal am Tag.
In späteren Kapiteln bekommt man auch Punkte auf Fertigkeiten, je nachdem, welche Klasse man ist. Magier bekommen etwas Mana. Bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht genau. *g*


----------



## MRiehm (10. Januar 2005)

Rinderteufel am 10.01.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ganze funktioniert nur einmal am Tag.
> In späteren Kapiteln bekommt man auch Punkte auf Fertigkeiten, je nachdem, welche Klasse man ist. Magier bekommen etwas Mana. Bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht genau. *g*



Okey doki,

also kann ich schlafen, immer zur selben Statue gehen, 2 x 100 Gold spenden, schlafen bis morgens usw.  ...  bis mein Gold alle ist.
Kommt das so hin ?

VG Michael


----------



## PKPlayer (10. Januar 2005)

So ungefähr, nur das es irgendwann mal aufhört mit den Boni, egal wieviel man dann spendet, man bekommt nichts mehr!


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2005)

MRiehm am 10.01.2005 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 10.01.2005 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso 2x 100 Gold? Es funktioniert nur einmal pro tag, also brauchst du immer nur 1x 100 Gold Spenden.
Aber ansonsten funktioniert das so.

Mal die Liste wann es was für wen gibt::

Gothic 2 Classic:
 Beten an Innos Schreinen (100 Gold, nur einmal am Tag) 10-11 mal möglich:

    * als Gildenloser : +1 Stärke oder +4 Lebensenergie
    * als Magier : +4 Mana
    * als Milize und Söldner/Drachenjäger: +1 Stärke oder +4 Lebensenergie
    * als Paladin : +2 Stärke, +8 Lebensenergie, +4 Mana, +2 Geschicklichkeit (Zufallsgesteuert).


Gothic 2 DNdR:
 Beten an Innos Schreinen (100 Gold, nur einmal am Tag) immer möglich:

    * als Gildenloser : 10 mal +1 Stärke, 10 mal +1 Geschick, 20 mal +1 Mana, danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte)
      Sobald man allerdings Novize/Magier wird, kann man keine Stärke/Geschicklichkeit mehr erbeten, und als Söldner/DJ kein Mana mehr (als Miliz/Paladin ändert sich nichts).
    * als Magier : 20 mal +1 Mana, danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte)
    * als Söldner/Drachenjäger: 10 mal +1 Stärke, 10 mal +1 Geschick, danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte)
    * als Miliz/Paladin : 10 mal +1 Geschick, 10 mal +1 Stärke, 20 mal +1 Mana, danach immer nur noch +10 Lebenspunkte beim Gebet (ab Version 2.6 nur noch +3 Lebenspunkte).
    * Bei einer Spende von 50 Gold bekommt man 2 Lebenspunkte.
    * Bei einer Spende von 10 Gold bekommt man 1 Lebenspunkt.

Quelle:
G2 Classic: 
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/

G2 DNdR:
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------

